# saw a cougar



## flamety13 (Aug 2, 2005)

here is the settign my family and i were at the fire my grama and grampa decided to get more wood from the back of the garage when one of these little peice of crap started spitting and circleing my family thank god everyone was okay i have no dought in my mind that there is cougars in the state of michigan:yikes: :SHOCKED:


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

It wasn't a yote??


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

The details here are quite vague.........


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Just wondering why you refer to whatever it was as a 'little piece of crap' ???


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

flamety13 said:


> here is the settign my family and i were at the fire my grama and grampa decided to get more wood from the back of the garage when one of these little peice of crap started spitting and circleing my family thank god everyone was okay i have no dought in my mind that there is cougars in the state of michigan:yikes: :SHOCKED:


 Pat Rusz of the MWC ladies and Gentelmen!-


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

that feral cat sounded pretty mean.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Where I hunted this year in Allegan the farmers told me they had a cougar running the property and killing 1 colt. While I was bow hunting I saw the biggest Coyote ever. Then a saw a very large yellow feral cat, I think the farmers either saw the cat at a distance or the large Coyote.

Until someone traps, finds or accidently kills a cougar in michigan this will always cause lots of doubt. Do I think cougars can live and survive in Michigan? Sure, however with no prove it is pretty hard to convince most people. Only time will tell.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

BVW said:


> Pat Rusz of the MWC ladies and Gentelmen!-



fill me in?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

2 weekends ago while hunting in S.W. Mich. 

Same day i saw Elvis in K-zoo!!!


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

about 2 years ago on fourth of july my dad saw a couger cross the road right off of our property(mullet lake)


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

to me, it seems fairly likely that there are cougars passing through the state, but i doubt we have a breeding population.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

flamety13 said:


> here is the settign my family and i were at the fire my grama and grampa decided to get more wood from the back of the garage when one of these little peice of crap started spitting and circleing my family thank god everyone was okay i have no dought in my mind that there is cougars in the state of michigan:yikes: :SHOCKED:


I don't care who you are, that's funny right there!!! :lol:


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

passing through the state? to where?


Brad


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

They got runout by the Lions and are headed to Ohio.:yikes:

Here is a link
http://www.10tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=4229439&nav=LUESmuat


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Grouse Hunter said:


> fill me in?



Dr. Rusz is a bilogist for the Michigan Wildlife Conservancy...a very loud organization that is intent on makingeveryone know about the large wild population of Cougars this state has. the yare a "non profit" group with seriously suspect agenda in my opinion, based on the info I have seen and read offered by this group. They have falsified info etc, etc. I live near where the lates horse has been attacked and Dr. Rusz and the county Sheriff are the folks tha declared this classic Cougar kill! Both are equaly qualified ofcourse in determining this without nary a bit of scientific evidence. His credibility is seriously lacking. I wish people that see these critters or video these critters would tell the MWC to mind there own business and send these tapes to real bioligists working for real states that have real Cougar populations. The MWC wants the publicity, as publicity means $$$$. They'll quxikly call a housecat a Cougar if it means that donations that week will see an increase!


----------



## Weekend Worrior (Aug 29, 2005)

If we don't have a cougar season, is it illeagal to shoot one?


----------



## grandslam (Dec 19, 2002)

Yes it is illegal to shoot one. They are federally protected.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

schopie4 said:


> to me, it seems fairly likely that there are cougars passing through the state, but i doubt we have a breeding population.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Right before Christmas another cougar thread!!!!!!!!!!:sad:   :lol:....all in good humor!!!!


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a question about the cougar. If there are no cougars in Michigan then why are they on the protective list. I don't see Lions and tigers but I do see cougars on the list.
Since I have moved up in the Bitely area 4 people have told me of a large cat that they have seen. I for one will not call them a liar.I think that maybe we are not getting the whole story from the DNR. People said that there is no pigs running around, but I have seen them and I also saw a dead one.


----------

